
Swift: Close to greatness in programming language design - grandmczeb
https://www.synopsys.com/blogs/software-security/swift-programming-language-design-part-3/
======
JaceLightning
LMAO it's just a rip-off of Kotlin. Talk about Apple fanboy piece

~~~
vorg
... and Kotlin is a rip-off of Apache Groovy. But with static typing
_everywhere_ so it always works properly in IntelliJ.

